# St. Pete to Solomons



## casacitaii (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi, from St.Louis. My 1980 Hunter 33 is for sale because I bought an 87 Pearson 39-2 and am bringing it from St.Pete,FL down and around Miami and up to the Chesapeake, the Solomon Yacht Club to be specific.  

I have a JRC 1800 radar/chartplotter and for use with my laptop at the navstation, a 76CSX. My chart selection is nil and I am looking for purchase or borrow some charts that will help with this trip. I am particularly looking for the chips from Garmin that I can use with the 76CSX. I am hoping some exceptional sailor has them and no longer needs or wants them and would like to turn them into cash quickly to help the economy.

Since I will be leaving St.Pete on May 14th, not much time to get them but I thought I would check with the mariner gurus to find what I can in the limited time allowed. Kind of dipping my toes in the water before its too late...or already it is? 

Steve K
Periwinkle
Pearson 39-2


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You probably won't be able to use someone else's charts in your Garmin most of the time, since the BlueChart charts are keyed to the unit ID and won't function in other units. Most people buy their Garmin charts by buying the Bluechart DVD and then unlocking the ones they need.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

you can often get paper charts on ebay for much cheaper than from a store. I got most of my florida and east coast maptech charts for half price - somewhat used but the latest edition and just fine for me. you are likely to want (ought to want) paper charts as well as the electronic ones


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You can download SeaClear for free to use on your laptop, and then use the free NOAA charts with it. Or, last I knew, for a couple hundred, get the Fugawi ENC for you laptop, and supplement with the free NOAA charts.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*NOAA Charts Online*

NOAA interactive charts are available free online at NOAA's On-Line Chart Viewer

Electronic charts for use with nav programs on your laptop are at Electronic Navigational Charts: NOAA ENC

And you can download full charts in PNG format at NOAA Nautical Charts in .png Format


----------

